# Poker Run PIcs



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

A few pics from the poker run we went to last weekend.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigeyes: WOW thats a long line of quads


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats what i was thinking. looks like it was a good time.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a group and a half


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Some where around 200 to 250 quads showed up. It was about a 4 hr ride,and lots of fun.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Man work kept me from coming out with yall ended up working till 11:30 Saturday night. All the stories I've heard yall had a blast ole Shannon said he didn't leave till 1:30 am said someone started a bone fire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice turnout!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a lot of fun, i wish there wa somethings like that around here


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

How was the mud?


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Not much in the way of mud,couple of puddels. We rode with shannon that night, it was 2 am when we got back to the house.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweeper did you see Probus ? Heard that he was standing out by the mud flat and a Honda came slide into him and smashed his legs up against another bike...heard it was a Honda first thing I thought was sounds right you know how them brakes are on them bikes


----------

